# Alternative for DVD player without remote



## SolidState94

I have an Atron DVD player and the remote is not working. Once, I read that you can use the TV's remote to control other equipment. Is this possible please? If so, how can I do it please? The TV is: Samsung UE46ES6560. Many thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

That's not entirely true. You need a remote that can send out multiple signals.

What's the make and model number of the DVD player? You can most likely find a remote online.


----------



## SolidState94

Thanks for your reply! Yes you're right, as I made some more research and found out the the TV remote has to be programmable for other devices. In fact, my remote is not of this type. However, I have an old Samsung plasma monitor remote and it has buttons for TV, DVD etc. However, I can't find a set button and I also tried searching for a hole in the battery compartment. Do you know how it can be programmed please as I don't have the user manual?

As regards make it is "Atron" and model "TK-212". Many thanks!


----------



## gcavan

"I have an old Samsung plasma monitor remote, . . . "
What is the full model number of this? Search on Samsung's site to find the user manual.


----------



## SolidState94

*Re: Alternative for DVD player without remote*

I think the model number of the plasma is PS-42P2SB. Moreover, the remote is like the attached image. Many thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## gcavan

Page 17
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200311/20031111151011875_T19A_ENG_europe_0206.pdf


----------



## SolidState94

*Re: Alternative for DVD player without remote*

I really appreciate that you found the manual! However, coincidentally yesterday when I tried the remote I followed the procedure of the manual. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. Many thanks!


----------



## SolidState94

Moreover, I forgot to mention that I was thinking of purchasing a universal remote. However, in the booklets included with the universal remotes I checked, the Atron brand is not mentioned and thus, no code is available. Hence, I am not sure if that would solve the issue. Anybody has any idea how I can proceed please?


----------



## gcavan

A common method of setting up universal remotes without a code is to first turn the device, put the remote in program mode, then repeatedly hit the on/off button. when the device turns off, the remote is set. 

The way I understand the instructions to your plasma remote, this is, more or less, how it is set up.


----------



## SolidState94

If I purchase a remote I will try the method you suggested. A friend suggested to try a universal remote App. What is your opinion please? Thanks!


----------

